# Not sure Router or Laser for the Boo



## bettyboo (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting a CNC capability about A3 size.
I want to be able to cut 3-4mm laser Ply so I can make Jigsaws; Disney/Alice In Wonderland/Dogs sort of thing. Hope you remember these. Not the woodworking tools.
The shapes would be a little more adventurous than traditional Jigsaws which is why I want to look at CNC.
There are loads of craft cutters like Silhouette but they are for card and girls only (oh i am a girl, i forgot).
Dont worry about the graphics on the Jigsaws as they would be added later on once the shapes cut.
Is there a good entry level machine or even a self build. Dont forget I am not too technical so mention of Arduinos or Motors confuses me ;-)
Thankyou
B-)


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Dear N/A (but I am going to guess your name is Betty), Welcome to the Router Forums!
I have a son-in-law who is a special-needs middle school teacher. Often, I have made puzzles for him to take to school for his students. As requests come-in, he and I are glad to fill them (at no cost). I have been using 1/4" MDF. My cutting tool is an Hitachi Scroll Saw. Have you considered a Scroll Saw, or is big-volume exact copies what you're after?

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## bettyboo (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Otis
I had considered manual but the shapes and accuracy lends itself best to CNC I think.
Those Cutter Plotters dont quite achieve the end goal as they are more for card.
Thanks for input anyway. Its good to chat for sure.


----------



## geotek (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a 60W laser that is capable of 600x900mm, probably bigger than what you need. The laser does a great job on material up to about 6.5mm thick. It cuts a kerf of only about 0.2mm wide. The only problem you might have is the edge is charred (with wood), so you would have to cleanup and seal the edges. If you cut acrylic, the edge is very smooth and transparent. So that may be a better way to go.


----------



## bettyboo (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks Geo.
Hadnt thought about Acrylic. Good input.
Still need of a reasonable machine though.
BB-)


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Betty, I read your reply to my suggestion, but do not understand as I did not mention "color plotter", "card" or "cad". I am talking about a scroll saw - maybe best to think of an old fashioned "coping saw", but electric for the sawing motion. I am into making things for my clients, who like myself; are inventors. 

To verify that we are speaking of the same thing:
I do a lot of work in AutoCAD..2d (flat) as well as 3d. I have a large format color plotter, as well as laser printer and color printer (these are all for 2d output). For 3d output, I outsource to numerous service providers and they use their highly specialized (read: very expensive) machines which create from my drawing files an exact image usually made of a gypsum/latex material. Most of these service providers have an 11" cube as their maximum output (part produced) size. It is for this reason that larger items must be scaled-down. My wife has a Cricut and a Silhouette Cameo - these are die-cutting machines. She also has a software package called "Make-the-Cut". If one can make a sketch of the puzzle, it can be saved as a .pdf file format and converted to a .mtc file format and produced on the die cutters. On PSA vinyl, puzzle piece(s) can be adhered to something such as MDF, hardboard, CelTec, Sheet PVC, Sheet HDPE, etc. Then with the adhered image on the workpiece, it is a simple matter to cut CLOSE to the edges and produce a part that closely resembles the pattern. Take the workpiece to a spindle sander and CAREFULLY "sneak-up" on the exact edges. This becomes your PATTERN to quickly make subsequent copies using a Table Mounted Router with a bearing-guided bit. This past Christmas, my wife and I produced dozens of miniature musical instruments* for our youngest grandchildren and numerous friends' children. Since the "instruments" are simply the right shape and scaled-down, but are non-working; the kids had a blast playing with them - WITHOUT MAKING MUCH NOISE.

Betty, if you could go to your profile and tell us a bit more about yourself, we can; in turn make more appropriate suggestions with consideration of your tools, region, needs, etc.

You will find this forum is comprised of a gigantic volume of extremely helpful fellow members, and it is quite unusual in a group of this size to bring-up a topic (generally about Wood Working) that several members do not have direct experience.

*Guitars and Violins

I hope this proves helpful,
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## bettyboo (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi OPG3
This is extremely useful information and echoes your skills for sure.
The situation with myself is that I need to do runs of maybe 200 jigsaws of a specific type. The shapes dont represent traditional jigsaw connections. Its clear that there is a manual process available but the quantity and shape suggests CNC. I dont want to be investing heavily in a machine as even 200 jigsaws wont cover many cost aspects but it would be a nightmare to do manually :-(
BB-)


----------



## KevinE (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Betty,

Ideally if you are planning to make the jigsaw puzzles out of 1/4" MDF the router is the way to go. A laser will burn the edges. Since you mentioned that you are not technical the idea of a "self build" does not make sense. Depending on the size of your baseline material and final puzzle you should be looking at low cost tabletop units or possible a used Shopbot buddy or similar. There is a company called shark cnc that sells a tabletop machine new in a 2'x2' size for around $3500.


----------



## bettyboo (Feb 24, 2013)

yes I have seen the Shark. For the money its not much different than a self build. No I wouldnt self build but maybe someone could build for me and likely much less I think. There seems nothing substantial about the Shark for that money. Thanks for the information. 
I think theres a Chinese 3040?
Greatful.
BB-)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Betty, Hi! There's a world of difference between making one individual machine for oneself, and producing them for sale at a profit. 
Considering you get the software etc. included in that $3,500, sounds very fair. Remember their hidden costs of a physical plant, payroll, and development costs eat up a huge portion of that list price. If someone told me their startup costs on a highly sophisticated technical product were somewhere in the $500K - $1M range I wouldn't be the least bit surprised, in fact I think they would be _understating_. it
(Wait'll healthcare kicks in...expect to pay a lot more.)

You mention applying the graphics after the cutting process. Won't that create a problem separating the pieces?


----------



## KevinE (Apr 12, 2012)

Again if you are planning to grab a Chinese machine you need to be comfortable dealing with technical issues. Most have subpar cabling, poor build quality and no real support. I think you are better off with a used machine from a reputable American manufacturer like a shop bot or Shark or similar.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

You should consider that getting a machine is going to take some time to get up and running. I had some knowledge of the workings of a cnc but it took some time to get consistent results and I had a support group to help. Buying a cnc to do an existing job is going to be a bad idea you need to move into a cnc in steps. Going cheap is a plan to fail also look for some used ones that have good support.


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

If you would like an inexpensive CNC machine and wouldn't mind doing assembly, Joes CNC is one and Buildyourcnc.com has kits for sale at a reasonable price. I went with my own design use Xylotex motors and driver. Made it under $1500.00 have had it for many years and it has paid for itself over and over again. Just something to thing about. (My machine will do 2d and 3d work with extremely good accuracy).


----------

